# Bradford/White Observation



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Installed 2 M2 80'S yesterday. The H & C piping nipples on the heater look like they have been changed to Stainless Steel. They still have the plastic check stops in them. Does this make a change to galvanic action. 
when connected to copper tube? 

Wondering Parr!!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*galvanic action*

I usually pull those plastic flappers out
and I am concerned about the galvanic action
with either the unions or copper connectors....

I would rather use quick connects on all of them I install


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I have been under the impression that ss had similar dielectric qualities as brass does, or better....

I have no real proof as to wether or not that is true....just generally accepted as true...


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

SS is between brass and galvo on the noble scale. it's a great dielectric.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Should be OK Bill. SS just doesn't get as much notice because of cost. I think the fact that it is a non-ferrous metal is part of reason it works.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Haven't notices yet on the Brad-Whites


----------



## fiferjason (Oct 22, 2009)

*Bradford White Water Connections*

Bradford White's water connections (made from chromate steel with a polypropylene liner, not stainless steel) are dielectric nipples that protect against galvanic corrosion by creating a dielectric waterway by isolating the inside of the metal pipe nipple, thus inhibiting the formation of a galvanic cell between dissimilar metals (copper piping and steel water heater) in contact with the water. 

An installation could see external pipe nipple corrosion, however systems rarely corrode to failure from the outside of the fittings unless a significant leak is allowed to continue. Galvanic corrosion, localized cell and stray electrical problems are caused by the internal contact of dissimilar metals in the presence of water. The Bradford White water connections provide effective protection against these conditions.

The plastic heat trap lip isolates the system piping thread from the water heater thread and if removed it would make corrosion more likely but still not probable. 

I hope this helps with your questions.

Regards,

Jason Fifer
Product Manager
Bradford White Corporation


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

fiferjason said:


> Bradford White's water connections (made from chromate steel with a polypropylene liner, not stainless steel) are dielectric nipples that protect against galvanic corrosion by creating a dielectric waterway by isolating the inside of the metal pipe nipple, thus inhibiting the formation of a galvanic cell between dissimilar metals (copper piping and steel water heater) in contact with the water.





fiferjason said:


> An installation could see external pipe nipple corrosion, however systems rarely corrode to failure from the outside of the fittings unless a significant leak is allowed to continue. Galvanic corrosion, localized cell and stray electrical problems are caused by the internal contact of dissimilar metals in the presence of water. The Bradford White water connections provide effective protection against these conditions.
> 
> The plastic heat trap lip isolates the system piping thread from the water heater thread and if removed it would make corrosion more likely but still not probable.
> 
> ...



 
Mr. Fifer thank you for your reply. I am well aware of what B/W nipples looked like. This post the other day was something that looked different.
The nipples were shiny and looked highlY polished. The other thing that caught my eye was, they were a bit longer in length. On older heaters when attaching a 3/4" C to F adapter the adapter would almost bottom out on the heater jacket. These had about 3/8" nipple showing before the bottom of the thread started. Serial # of the heater was GC13179233
KUDOS "THE NICEST LOOKING CHROMATE I EVER SAW"


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I thought SS is a ferrous metal. It has iron in it doesn't it? :confused1:



plbgbiz said:


> Should be OK Bill. SS just doesn't get as much notice because of cost. I think *the fact that it is a non-ferrous metal* is part of reason it works.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Protech said:


> I thought SS is a ferrous metal. It has iron in it doesn't it? :confused1:


 
The highest quality stainless steel won't allow a magnet to stick to it. The cheaper S/S sticks to a magnet. I carry a small screwdriver in my shirt pocket when working to test among other things, closet bolts. When buying Johnny bolts, if my magnet sticks, I don't use 'em. Some tank bolts will stick to magnet, those too I won't use. The high quality S/S has higher levels of chromium and nickel.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I do not claim to be a metallurgist, but I thought that any alloy containing any appreciable amount of iron is considered "ferrous" (as in iron bearing).

Not trying to start a pissing contest or anything, that's just always how I understood it.



Tommy plumber said:


> The highest quality stainless steel won't allow a magnet to stick to it. The cheaper S/S sticks to a magnet. I carry a small screwdriver in my shirt pocket when working to test among other things, closet bolts. When buying Johnny bolts, if my magnet sticks, I don't use 'em. Some tank bolts will stick to magnet, those too I won't use. The high quality S/S has higher levels of chromium and nickel.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Protech said:


> I do not claim to be a metallurgist, but I thought that any alloy containing any appreciable amount of iron is considered "ferrous" (as in iron bearing).
> 
> Not trying to start a pissing contest or anything, that's just always how I understood it.


 
You might be right. I too am not an expert in metals. This topic came up one day at work and the boss, who's been in our trade for like nearly 50 years gave us the low-down on Stainless steel. But yes you are right in that S/S does have iron in it.(at least some grades, not sure if all S/S has iron in it). So maybe it is a ferrous metal. I don't know the answer to that.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I found this on the subject. interesting.

http://www.engineershandbook.com/Materials/stainlesssteel.htm


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Protech said:


> I do not claim to be a metallurgist, but I thought that any alloy containing any appreciable amount of iron is considered "ferrous" (as in iron bearing).
> 
> Not trying to start a pissing contest or anything, that's just always how I understood it.


You are right... Well Sort Of....:laughing:

All stainless steel contains iron, but the nonmagnetic alloys undergo a heating process where iron becomes Austenite, the added nickel and or, manganese content stabilizes the crystal structure of the Austenite when the metal cools.

These alloys tend to have greater corrosion resistance


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> I found this on the subject. interesting.
> 
> http://www.engineershandbook.com/Materials/stainlesssteel.htm


Good link Jim...

As we cross posted...:laughing:

Austenitic Stainless would be the type I was referring to in my post..

The Duplex stuff is in a whole other league... and price range...:laughing:


----------

